# Silver King



## 1720Bluebell (Dec 19, 2012)

My first exposure to tractors was in the form of a 1936 Silver King. We bought it the very early '60s, in Pennsylvania, and used it on 30 acres. It was a 3 wheeler, flathead 4 cylinder Hercules engine, no hydraulics of course, 4 speed tranny. Being a teenager in the '60s, of course I had to hop it up, primarily for road speed. I recall installing .030oversized pistons, disconnecting the governor, some other silly stuff. Some time after I left home, my dad sold it, unbeknownst to me. It was small enough to be considered a compact these days. I spent many, many a happy hour on that machine.
A few years later we got a MM RTU. At 12 years of age, I was able to survive a rollover on a side hill that my Silver King could handle with ease. Needless to say, I detested that MM after that. The best thing to come out of the rollover was that I stayed home from 6th grade for several weeks-ha ha. I still remember how much fun that was!
I cannot find any references to Silver King tractors on this forum. What am I missing? I may have a weathered old Instamatic photo or two in a box somewhere; I'll start digging. Anyone care to chime in on those cool, fast old silver and red machines?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Cool old tractors! They actually started out in 1933 and it was called a Plymouth built by the Fate-Root-Heath Company who had strong ties to the agricultural community around Plymouth, Ohio. They also dabbled in automobiles, and produced a Plymouth truck and Plymouth car.... but not for long. In 1928 Chrysler introduced their low priced Chevy and Ford fighter of the same name, and Walter P Chrysler not wanting his Car confused with a tractor manufacturer, took F-R-H to court soon after the introduction of the Plymouth tractor but F-R-H won the court battle to keep the name. However, not wanting to lock horns with a big corporation like Chrysler, F-R-H sold the rights to the name to Chrysler for one U.S. Dollar.
During late production in 1934, the name of the tractor was changed to Silver King, and continued in production thru 1954.
Thanks to the internet, I found these.....

1934 Plymouth









1936 Silver King








I think this is a 1942 Silver King


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

pogobill said:


> Cool old tractors! They actually started out in 1933 and it was called a Plymouth built by the Fate-Root-Heath who had strong ties to the agricultural community around Plymouth, Ohio. They also dabbled in automobiles, and produced a Plymouth truck and Plymouth car.... but not for long. In 1928 Chrysler introduced their low priced Chevy and Ford fighter of the same name, and Walter P Chrysler not wanting his Car confused with a tractor manufacturer, took F-R-H to court soon after the introduction of the Plymouth tractor but F-R-H won the court battle to keep the name. However, not wanting to lock horns with a big corporation like Chrysler, F-R-H sold the rights to the name to Chrysler for one U.S. Dollar.
> During late production in 1934, the name of the tractor was changed to Silver King, and continued in production thru 1954.
> Thanks to the internet, I found these.....
> 
> ...


Great pics and information! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

No Problem! Wish I had one!
Hey 1720Bluebell, I've got one of those Minneapolis Moline RTU's! Doesn't run at the moment, perhaps with the roll over issue, that might be a good thing!


----------



## Jim_WV (Sep 16, 2003)

pogobill, Thanks a bunch for the pics !, those are great, I've always loved the old vintage iron, great machines :thumbsup:.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

The local Masonic Lodge has a Plymouth mini-train engine they pull open passenger cars with. They have the track circling the picnic grounds.

There is another one on display in Mt Savage, Md that was used at the brick yards and iron rail foundry there. They are either a 4 or 6 cyl flat head. I've seen the hood up, but visibility wasn't good from my vantage point.
Did they make mine equipment too?
They are on a smaller gauge rail pattern, so they were not used on the real rail lines.
I'll try to get some pics, but the grounds are closed for winter now.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Cublover said:


> The local Masonic Lodge has a Plymouth mini-train engine they pull open passenger cars with. They have the track circling the picnic grounds.
> 
> There is another one on display in Mt Savage, Md that was used at the brick yards and iron rail foundry there. They are either a 4 or 6 cyl flat head. I've seen the hood up, but visibility wasn't good from my vantage point.
> Did they make mine equipment too?
> ...


HERE ya GO! http://www.alighanshriners.com/railroad-unit/

(The Plymouth Locomotive is a rare locomotive. Out of the 18 made in the 1930's only 3 still are operating in the world.)


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm sure these locomotives were built by Plymouth/Silver King. There were 18 made. I have seen two and ridden on one! Has anyone else ever seen one? Where did the other 16 go?


----------

